# How to embroider the back of a hat?



## Guest (Jun 28, 2010)

Any tips on how to embroider the back of a baseball hat? Will probably be numbers mostly. The guy at training recommended the 7 in 1 fast frames but will prob be buying hoopmaster system and don't really have the money for that to. Any suggestions?


----------



## RL38 (Mar 12, 2010)

Take a look at the clamping system Imachinegroup, commercial embroidery equipment, freejet, t-jet direct to garment printers. Just remember them if your cap-back business should justify their purchase. They are a bit pricey but if you get to the point that you do a lot of cap backs and/or sides, bags or other items hard to hoop, these are invaluable. I purchased a set at a trade show several years back. They have allowed me to take in many orders that I would have had to refuse otherwise.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

I suggest Fast Frames too.. I know its added expense but its much easier and faster to get the numbers done.. takes less than minute to load and minute to sew.


----------



## ajspin (Apr 10, 2008)

I just use a small regular hoop - never been a problem..


----------



## LUV DEM TIGERS (Jul 25, 2008)

I do it using Fast Frames. Definitely worth the investment.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks for the help! What else can u use fast frames for?


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

shevie said:


> Thanks for the help! What else can u use fast frames for?


Lots and lots of things. I use Fast Frames for sleeves, bags, caps, denim jeans.


----------



## ShirlandDesign (Nov 29, 2009)

Have done bunches and bunches with a 12 cm hoop, and mostly no backing.


----------



## buehrle (Jan 14, 2008)

i use a small hoop. just hoop it and adjust for the sweatband. it's super easy (maybe not fast hoop easy but easy). not any harder than a shirt front.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

We use the 9 or 12cm hoops on the back of hats all the time. Hardest part is getting the buckle out of the way. Take a picture of the back of the hat and import it into your digitizing program so you can get the right arc to your letters.

I also marked lines on the sides of the small frames and use them to position the edges of the cap so they all line up in the same place.


----------



## holcomb (Dec 5, 2007)

We use the "old style" cap frames. Just hoop the cap backwards, it will give you more area to embroider.


----------



## American logoZ (Sep 16, 2009)

I use a 12 cm hoop. Using a hoopmaster or the corner of a table makes hooping a cap back a snap.


----------



## bungy (Aug 24, 2006)

On the 4head machine, we use 12 or 15 hoops, depending on the cap.
On the single head we use a fast frame.


----------



## myfinishingtouch (Nov 21, 2009)

We've used our 12cm hoop but I kinda prefer the ictcs with the back of hat frame.
Dave


----------



## SHSPORTS (Sep 24, 2008)

We use several different clamps, but when we are busy and doing a lot I have a little trick that we use that works great. Take a regular hoop (15mm works great) use masking tape, tape both parts of the hoop together so it "hinges" open and close on one end. Then all you have to do is slide the back of the cap into the hoop / make shift clamp and press down the open side and start sewing. We keep a couple of these home made rigs laying around and have the center marked with a sharpie so we can line things up quick.


----------



## designconcepts (Jul 30, 2009)

EMS/Hooptech frame is used 90% of the time, fitted or velcro/strap closure, as it's far quicker in my book than using regular hoops. 9 or 12cm hoops are used mostly for the sides.

Like the suggestion Jeff!


----------



## Flint54 (Oct 16, 2008)

Dependent upon the design/size use a 9, 12 or 15 cm tubular hoop. You can mark the inside to line up each hat. I would recommend a board to the outside of the table as it will be easier to hoop. We use a Hoopmaster Freestyle board for our hooping of this kind. Works great.


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

shevie said:


> Thanks for the help! What else can u use fast frames for?


We have used the fast frames for so many things I probably can't remember them all but we have done sweatbands, hair ribbons, canvas belts, patches, luggage, backpacks, flip flop straps, diaper bags, pant legs, sleeves, pockets, shirt collars, hat backs, tote bags, sides of canvas tennis shoes, shirt cuffs, and many other things. If you can dream we can sew it.


----------



## shirtnyc (Jan 20, 2007)

could you post a pic or of video of your rig... thanks inadvance


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

You do realize the posts you are replying to are from more than 5 years ago????


----------



## best26102 (Sep 29, 2013)

small round 9 hoop and we do over a thousand hats this way no issues.


----------



## Mizzou93 (Sep 5, 2015)

Hoopmaster makes a back of hat hooping frame and we have had tremendous success with it. We use our regular shirt hoops on back of hats with no backing unless the hat material is really thin. Works great. Having the Hoopmaster makes it MUCH easier than using the corner of the table but it's not cheap.


----------

